# draft stop



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Is the fire caulk you are talking about an expanding kind of caulk? I can see where I would rather use that regardless of the other crafts. Is there much difference in price?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not just ask for the Code you are (allegedly) violating?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

You only have to fire caulk penetrations going between floors. The reason he can't find it is its a building code not an nec code. I use foam/caulk on the holes going to the crawl and fire caulk between floors.


----------



## krustamatic (Aug 23, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why not just ask for the Code you are (allegedly) violating?


 
I did ask for a reference, he still hasn't produced one. A year ago I asked the same inspector for the code that said a wirenut that was used on a grounding conductor had to be green. I am still waiting.


----------



## krustamatic (Aug 23, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> You only have to fire caulk penetrations going between floors. The reason he can't find it is its a building code not an nec code. I use foam/caulk on the holes going to the crawl and fire caulk between floors.


 
I am sorry I have used spray foam too. Thakfully this house i used silicone. Could you imagine digging foam out so you can firecaulk the hole?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

krustamatic said:


> I am sorry I have used spray foam too. Thakfully this house i used silicone. Could you imagine digging foam out so you can firecaulk the hole?



You don't have to do that. He is wrong. Call his supervisor and the building dept. It is a building code. Only penetrations going between floors require fire caulk.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The inspector may actually be partially right. Although _firestopping_ is not required, all penetrations may need to be filled with _firebloc_k or _draftstop_.

This website has some great articles explaining various building codes and requirements.

http://www.firestoppingcaulk.com/resources_archives.php


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Fire caulk is required on type V construction?

This is news to me. Nobody caulked anything when we roped single fam dwellings.

The builder came back and foamed around the plumbing, mostly because the holes were so huge.

Party walls are a different story.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wouldn't fire caulking be in the building code book more-so than the NEC?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Wouldn't fire caulking be in the building code book more-so than the NEC?



Did you read any of my posts?:no:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> The inspector may actually be partially right. Although _firestopping_ is not required, all penetrations may need to be filled with _firebloc_k or _draftstop_.
> 
> This website has some great articles explaining various building codes and requirements.
> 
> http://www.firestoppingcaulk.com/resources_archives.php


Agreed.

There is a HUGE difference between draftstopping and fire blocking and actually firecaulking.

In a single family dwelling the top and bottom plates only need to be fireblocked. This can be done with caulk foam or other approved fireblocking or draftstopping material.

Fire caulk (The stuff that expands when there is a fire) is needed in multi-family buildings when penetrating party walls and other actual fire rated walls.

The only wall in a single family dwelling that may need fire caulk would be the garage separation wall.

Chris


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

raider1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between draftstopping and fire blocking and actually firecaulking.
> 
> ...


In, let's say, condominums, there is that dead air space between seperately occupied units and you have receptacles facing both ways into the units, what do you do there as far as transfer of air, etc?


----------



## krustamatic (Aug 23, 2008)

Marky Mark thanx for the link I look forward 2 checkin it out when I have more time. You are right the holes penetrating into the crawl space of this single family dwelling must be draft stopped, however it has always been sufficient to use insulation, latex caulk, silicone caulk, or spray foam. Now he says it has to be the more exspensive fire caulk.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> In, let's say, condominums, there is that dead air space between seperately occupied units and you have receptacles facing both ways into the units, what do you do there as far as transfer of air, etc?


You need to use fire rated boxes installed in accordance with there listing for separation between openings. This really depends on the listed box.

If you use metal boxes they can't be in the same stud cavity.

Chris


----------



## krustamatic (Aug 23, 2008)

Raider is right i always keep opposing boxes seperated or i use that fire rated wrap i forget the name of it thats how often i use it. However i was told 2 day that the building code in n.c. does require that the draft stop on the shoe going into the crawlspace be fire rated caulk, news to me i will post the code section hopefully tomorrow time permitting.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

krustamatic said:


> Raider is right i always keep opposing boxes seperated or i use that fire rated wrap i forget the name of it thats how often i use it. However i was told 2 day that the building code in n.c. does require that the draft stop on the shoe going into the crawlspace be fire rated caulk, news to me i will post the code section hopefully tomorrow time permitting.



No inspector in any of the 3 countys we do most of our work in NC require it. I will be calling about that myself.....


----------



## krustamatic (Aug 23, 2008)

the nc residential building code the section on fire blocking i believe it was 602.8 item number 4. I'm going off of memory so forgive me if it's wrong, it should get you close. I don't actually own a copy of this book. But the section is on fireblocking, and item #4 is the code that is being questioned. I did find out that we are waiting on a ruling from Raleigh.


----------



## kub (May 27, 2009)

around here the only fire caulking i remember doing ourselves was breaking partywalls , usually the builder but mostly the insulation guys did either fire caulk or rotten cotton in all the holes. Does anybody use those firehats for recessed lights or fire rated bath fans their fun.


----------

